# Gentle Movies?



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Any one else enjoy watching a gentle, sometimes thought provoking film as opposed to blood & thunder shoot em ups(which I love also







)

Watched one od my favourites last night and started me thing of the ones I like.

The Girl in the Cafe - Bill Nighy & Kelly Macdonald

Lost in Tranlation - Bill Murray & Scarlett Johanssen

Local Hero

Le Beau Mariage - The Good Marriage

and two others that can just be condsidered but only just

High Fidelity

American Beauty

any other suggestions??

Alasdair


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Remains of the Day

Billy Elliot

The Conversation

A Rather English Marriage

Becket


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Recently watched Goodbye, Bafana about the relationship between Nelson Mandela and his prison guard. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

Before Sunset and before Sunrise

finding neverland


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Last night I watched Philadelphia which was very tragic and sad but excellent and thought provoking.


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Don't know if this counts as 'quiet and gentle' but I love The Shawshank Redemption. A nice feelgood film with a nice warming end - and all the less savoury characters get their comeuppance!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I thorougly enjoyed The Green Mile. Thought that was excellent, along with the Shawshank redemption.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thousands from the 1940's and 50's that are too numerous to mention!

For something modern try Winged Migration, although it's more of a documentary really. But there are lots of thought-provoking films on the same label - Sony Classics.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

_Mr Holland's Opus_

Educating Rita

Amelie

And since it's Valentines day, Ill admit to _Always_







which I actually prefer to the original.

I'm looking forward to seeing _La Vie En Rose_ as soon as Play deliver my copy, anyone seen it yet?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Waiting for Guffman'.

'A Mighty Wind'.

Wonderful good-hearted satire from the brilliant Christopher Guest.

Fantastic music too


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

dapper said:


> 'Waiting for Guffman'.
> 
> 'A Mighty Wind'.
> 
> ...


A Mighty Wind was class, as was Best In Show.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Any and all of the Harry Potters!







they've got it all, humour, feelgood, sadness, horror, bit of blood and thunder, mystery, you name it, it's in there!

Can't wait for the next in the series! (It's my age you know







)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Mmm Sandra Bullock - the only thing that made Demolition Man watchable especially as she wore the skin tight trousers









Alasdair


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

If you don't mind sub-titles, I'd propose "The Lives of Others".


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Had a quiet weekend with the 710 away visiting girly friends from our uni days - I took the opportunity to watch When The Wind Blows, the animation about the after effects of a nuclear war. Made in 1986 by Raymond Briggs (he of The Snowman fame) it really is a heart breaker of a film. I'd not seen it for years, but it gave me a real thought provoking afternoon...

It's also got a belting soundtrack featuring Bowie and Squeeze!


----------

